# GBATemp Mobile



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

It crossed my mind today. GBATemp was lacking a mobile version of itself, a version like FaceBook Mobile. A significantly low-bandwidth site for GPRS, GSM, 3G devices and poor-quality wifi adapters, like the one in the DS and the PSP.

A mobile version of GBATemp would effectively allow access to GBATemp from users of the DS using homebrew browsers like DSHobro, Bunjalloo, and, of course Opera/DSi Browser, and their PSP counterparts quickly and efficiently.

I propose that such a service be reserved to members of GBATemp only, and be an exact, live copy of the original GBATemp forum, but in mobile form, just like FaceBook mobile, to eliminate the need of two moderation teams.

I'm not sure how to implement the portal - or my idea, in any case, but I thought that suggesting doesn't really matter that much, so I'll voice my idea to have a simple no-frills forum. No avatars, no signatures, just text and boxes to separate posts. I'm not even sure such technology exists, but it's an idea that I think is OK.

This is just a suggestion. If it's been asked before, or can't be done, then screw you. It's just a suggestion.


----------



## lolzed (Aug 11, 2010)

there used to be a gbatemp mobile,dunno what happened to it.

Wumga for news.(don't bother trying to post,it will load gbatemp if you click on a link...)
Lo-fi version for the whole forum,but also no posting.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2010)

http://mobile.gbatemp.net/

Been years since I last used it, anything mobile I use can view the place just fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> http://mobile.gbatemp.net/
> 
> Been years since I last used it, anything mobile I use can view the place just fine.


Yup, it needs a renovation.

Wunga.com just provides links to posts. It isn't a complete lo-fi forum...

(How long has 'Temp mobile been under maintenance for?)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

^ The mobile.gbatemp.net doesn't work on my iPod...
Talking about the iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tapatalk, I'm not sure if it supports gbatemp, but I guess it does


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

mobile temp just says "use wumga"


----------



## prowler (Aug 11, 2010)

Just what we need, post whorers on the go. (￣ー￣)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> If it's been asked before, or can't be done, then screw you.


...





That was unexpected.


----------



## Walthor (Aug 11, 2010)

not sure what forum software gbatemp is using but i'm guessing it is invision board or phpbb, most of the times, for famous forum software(like the ones i named above) there are people who create templates. Maybe a mobile template could provide the solution. 

just a thought


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 11, 2010)

Walthor said:
			
		

> not sure what forum software gbatemp is using but i'm guessing it is invision board or phpbb, most of the times, for famous forum software(like the ones i named above) there are people who create templates. Maybe a mobile template could provide the solution.
> 
> just a thought


Were running on IPB 2.3.x I believe.

We also have a Lo-Fi version btw (the link seems to be missing on the v3 skin)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Walthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should be on IPB3.
When is GBATemp going to upgrade?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2010)

There's a lot of customisation here; in the end it could be quite complicated to upgrade, when we can stay here. No need to rule out IPB3 entirely though.


----------



## Walthor (Aug 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Walthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the lowfi version doesn't have the ability to post reply's or threads.

while googeling, i came upon this site : http://www.aqua-soft.org/forum/topic/53020...ipb-3-released/
although its a thing for the ipb 3 version, maybe some one could create something similar for gbatemp?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Walthor said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sure upgrading would cost, right? If it did, I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in with a bit. An upgrade to IPB3.


----------



## prowler (Aug 12, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure upgrading would cost, right? If it did, I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in with a bit. An upgrade to IPB3.


IIRC, admins don't want people donating.
They have ShopTemp now anyway.


----------



## Walthor (Aug 12, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure upgrading would cost, right? If it did, I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in with a bit. An upgrade to IPB3.



uhm, sorry but i didn't mean upgrading to new version, just thought that maybe could someone with skills could port it(or something  like that) for the version that gbatemp is running
This version is running good right? why upgrade something thats not broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but back to topic. 
last time i ran a ipb forum( to test things out and such) there was an admin panel where you could copy a template, and after that you could edit it, otherwise i'm confused with some other forum software thingy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm afraid right now we don't have any time to invest in creating a mobile version of GBAtemp and there are no plans to do so in the foreseeable future...


----------



## Walthor (Aug 12, 2010)

ah okay


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't see the need for a mobile version of the temp, really. As prowler said, we don't need any more of those 'postcount+1' posts, as the amount of text you can type on a mobile device is very limited. So, basically, you wouldn't be able to post more than a couple of sentences.


----------

